# Welders needed?



## Amnesia Man (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi

I am considering moving to Canada with my family and wanted to know where the best place is to look for work as a welder? I am fully qualified and also have a knowledgeable background in Engineering (10 years Machine Maintenance Engineering and 3 years currently, Wind Turbine Gearbox Engineer). Which of these experiences would I find the easiest to get work in? Probably best interested in the BC/Alberta area although I do have an uncle living in Toronto.

Thanks for looking
Amnesia Man


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Amnesia Man said:


> Hi
> 
> I am considering moving to Canada with my family and wanted to know where the best place is to look for work as a welder? I am fully qualified and also have a knowledgeable background in Engineering (10 years Machine Maintenance Engineering and 3 years currently, Wind Turbine Gearbox Engineer). Which of these experiences would I find the easiest to get work in? Probably best interested in the BC/Alberta area although I do have an uncle living in Toronto.
> 
> ...


Probably the best place is in the Alberta Oil Sands projects, but location can be a problem. Many workers there are on special situations, living in camps then back to home in Southern Alberta for time off.

Welders are on THE LIST of occupations in demand so you can apply straight for PR status under 7265 Welders & Related Machine Operators


----------



## Amnesia Man (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the info Auld Yin. I have heard of the Oil Sands but the location is a bit iffy. Will research the 7265 status and see if that is a better option.

Cheers


----------



## OTRA (Jan 22, 2012)

You can often fly in, work your stint (2/3 weeks), then fly home for the time off. Both Edmonton and Calgary have busy manufacturing sectors with good demand for talent.


----------

